# Recommendations: The RF-7 II Home Theater System



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

I was perusing the web today and found a very favorable rating on the RF-7 II Home Theater System by Klipsch. I like the look and at around $7,000, it fits within my price range. Has anyone out there had a chance to audition this setup? What about experience or reputation of Klipsch? The only thing left to purchase for me would be a receiver. I have my eyes on the Anthem MRX 710 to do the job.

I cannot wait to have the speaker decisions out of the way. So many choices. Which is the right one for my situation and so on and so forth.

Thanks!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have had Klipsch speakers over the years (part of my system is Klipsch currently), and i have very much liked them. I have only had the Heritage and Pro line of their speakers though. I know that a lot of people like the 7II speakers, but some prefer the Heritage line too. I would see if another forum member that is close to you would let you hear their setup, and then decide which you like better.:T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have an all Klipsch Reference setup but I have the RF-82 II's instead of the 7's. I think it's a good speaker line especially for movies. It's always a good practice to listen for yourself if at all possible. Opinions on Klipsch seem to be hate 'em or love 'em although I do suspect many of the haters haven't actually listened for themselves and are just regurgitating what others have posted about the supposed harshness. If you do go that route the RF-7 II's can be had for MUCH cheaper than the prices listed on the Klipsch website.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

JBrax said:


> I have an all Klipsch Reference setup but I have the RF-82 II's instead of the 7's. I think it's a good speaker line especially for movies. It's always a good practice to listen for yourself if at all possible. Opinions on Klipsch seem to be hate 'em or love 'em although I do suspect many of the haters haven't actually listened for themselves and are just regurgitating what others have posted about the supposed harshness. If you do go that route the RF-7 II's can be had for MUCH cheaper than the prices listed on the Klipsch website.


I agree... I have never seen a brand that is so much love or hate as the Klipsch. I also believe that once you run Audyssey 99% of any harshness (if it was even there will be gone). My opinion on speakers has changed since going from 2 channel with no EQ to 7.2 with Audyssey as Audyssey calibrates them to sound better in my room.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

JBrax said:


> If you do go that route the RF-7 II's can be had for MUCH cheaper than the prices listed on the Klipsch website.


Thanks for the response. You are absolutely right on price. I found a certified Klipsch dealer selling them online for $4,600!

I will audition the speakers tomorrow and let everyone know how it goes.

Matthew


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I have owned the discontinued RF-83's for 3 or 4 years (replaced by the RF-7II's as the top Reference model) and I am still thrilled with them.
I have auditioned the RF-7II's just for the fun of it and if I were shopping now I am pretty sure they would 
make the final three (in this price bracket) just like the RF-83's did and then it comes down to nit-pikin' and price out the door.
I chose the RC-62 center due to the space it has to fit in and I am happy with it, having said that...if your budget and space can handle the RC-64 that is definitely the way to go.


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

chashint said:


> I have owned the discontinued RF-83's for 3 or 4 years (replaced by the RF-7II's as the top Reference model) and I am still thrilled with them.
> I have auditioned the RF-7II's just for the fun of it and if I were shopping now I am pretty sure they would
> make the final three (in this price bracket) just like the RF-83's did and then it comes down to nit-pikin' and price out the door.
> I chose the RC-62 center due to the space it has to fit in and I am happy with it, having said that...if your budget and space can handle the RC-64 that is definitely the way to go.


Thanks. Based on everyone chiming in with feedback, I am leaning towards the RF-7II more than ever. The speakers I will be purchasing if this is my final decision are as follows:
(2) RF-7 II Floorstanding Speaker Black
(1) RC-64 II Center Speaker Black
(2) RS-62 II Surround Speaker
(1) R-115SW Subwoofer


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

MLGamer said:


> Thanks. Based on everyone chiming in with feedback, I am leaning towards the RF-7II more than ever. The speakers I will be purchasing if this is my final decision are as follows:
> (2) RF-7 II Floorstanding Speaker Black
> (1) RC-64 II Center Speaker Black
> (2) RS-62 II Surround Speaker
> (1) R-115SW Subwoofer


If at all possible I would go with the 7II for the center too... Not sure of what your screen will be but it will be better (IMO) with all 3 being the exact same speaker. :T


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> If at all possible I would go with the 7II for the center too... Not sure of what your screen will be but it will be better (IMO) with all 3 being the exact same speaker. :T


I will check into it and make sure the audition allows me to listen to both CC speakers.

Matthew


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

MLGamer said:


> Thanks. Based on everyone chiming in with feedback, I am leaning towards the RF-7II more than ever. The speakers I will be purchasing if this is my final decision are as follows:
> (2) RF-7 II Floorstanding Speaker Black
> (1) RC-64 II Center Speaker Black
> (2) RS-62 II Surround Speaker
> (1) R-115SW Subwoofer


If you have that quoted to the door for $4600 that is an excellent deal and IMO (for the money) you will be hard pressed to find anything else that will compete with it.
If you don't mind will you PM me who the vendor is ?


----------

